# Lets show them what we Know



## rickard (Jun 12, 2012)

I asked 32 if we could have some space for the different Table Top Machines. I know there are More of us out there that do Small stuff, As part of another Hobby or due to space restrictions. I my self, race slot cars and about 80% of my Machining is for them. I also am Lumbered with living in a small Apt, so I have no room ADULT sized tools. so let's get talking and sharing.


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 12, 2012)

like this rickard
I'm making a 12" 100 tooth gear on a 4 axis sherline
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 12, 2012)

you said small the valve in this pictures handle is the size of a quarter and the valve works


----------



## Beazld (Jun 14, 2012)

I am a total noob.  I am reinventing the wheel in a vacuum.  I am teaching myself how to machine 40 some years after highschool shop class.  I bought the Sherline 4400 lathe around 2005 and added the 2000 DRO mill a year or so later.  I decided to get Sherline because of its size, affordability, and made is USA.  I am into model airplanes, RC and control line and use it for making widgets for them.  I have recently finished a couple PM casting kits.  Very enjoyable, I learned alot and they actually run!  My next project will be a Humbug scratch built .09 IC model airplane engine which I plan to put in a plane if it has enough ooph.  Here are some pictures of "Dave's World" and my 2 PM kits.  I will get larger machines as my budget allows but i cannot forsee the time I will get rid of my Sherline equipment.  The more I use them, theb better I appreciate them.  They are great for what they are designed for!


----------



## rickard (Jun 14, 2012)

Beazld 
That is a nice a shop space plenty of light and room  is that going to be a .09 profile U-Line plane ? I hope yopu live a LONG and Enjoyable life with your sherline.like my Unimat they'll have to Pry it from my Cold dead hands before I give it up! heck I'll make ya a good deal for my Daughter before I'd sell it at any price


----------



## Beazld (Jun 14, 2012)

Rickard,
The plane in the pic it a .40 size Brodak P-51B profile CL.  I will probably scratch a CL "something" for the .09 Humbug once it gets built.  I am not a prolific anything, I build and make chips when time and interest allows.  I did get the plans and have all the materials for the Humbug.  I am trying to finish up some projects before beginning any new ones.  The P-51 is on the top of the list now that the brass engine is finished.


----------



## rickard (Jun 14, 2012)

Beazld
Very Cool I had a few 1/2A U-Line Planes as a kid. a few years back I got the nostalgia bug and bought a lil' Satin Combat ship like I had in 70's and found out very Quick how hard WSings are to build and how hard they are fly


----------



## pjf134 (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a Sherline Mill and Lathe, both CNC and have been making things on it for about a year now. I use these whenever I have to make small parts. I use my South Bend for bigger stuff. The latest things I made were some fly cutters, one straight (for gears using rotary table) and one angled for trueing up parts. The pic shows the first try with aluminum angle and it worked out perfect.
 Paul


----------



## DMS (Jun 15, 2012)

The motor in the lower left is BEAUTIFUL. Wow. Got any more pics of her?



Beazld said:


> View attachment 37562
> View attachment 37563
> View attachment 37564
> View attachment 37565
> ...


----------



## Beazld (Jun 15, 2012)

DMS said:


> The motor in the lower left is BEAUTIFUL. Wow. Got any more pics of her?



Here are a few more pictures of my PM Research 3BI steam engine casting kit as requested.  It has a CI base and brass/bronze castings.  the quality of the castings seem very good to my inexperienced eyes.  The plans are very easy to understand and it was fun to build.  The aluminium one in the other photos is the first one I made, and I also purchased their DVD on set up and machining it for the noob.  It was helpful as well.


----------



## rickard (Jul 27, 2012)

Beazld said:


> Here are a few more pictures of my PM Research 3BI steam engine casting kit .




All I can say is DANG that's Sexxy


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 27, 2012)

I dont have a sherline or unimat, but I have an HF 7X10, can I play with you guys still?  I cant do much of anything over about 40 MM, but I can make some really nice, small parts.  Been too long out of the shop...again.  so I will have to reclean and relube everything again.  The humidity in Fla is killing me, and my efforts to control corrosion and rust.  But alas, I wouldn;t trade it for even a beaytifull daughter or my toad of a son.  But I do have 2 ex wives I will pay to have removed...
Bob


----------



## rickard (Jul 27, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> I dont have a sherline or unimat, but I have an HF 7X10, can I play with you guys still?  I cant do much of anything over about 40 MM, but I can make some really nice, small parts.  Been too long out of the shop...again.  so I will have to reclean and relube everything again.  The humidity in Fla is killing me, and my efforts to control corrosion and rust.  But alas, I wouldn;t trade it for even a beaytifull daughter or my toad of a son.  But I do have 2 ex wives I will pay to have removed...
> Bob



Why of course you can always play with us Bob. But what's this MM you talk about, are you in to Canons ? Hate to tell ya but here in the Great Republic of Texas we have no Alimony or state income tax, and it's dry here. So come immigrate


----------



## hendeygeorge (Jan 6, 2013)

sssfox said:


> I too am in Florida.  Not only that, I am two blocks from Tampa Bay.  I found out quite a while ago that if I cover my cast iron equipment with a flannel sheet, I don't get any rust.



 I gotta try that flannel sheet trick, I'm 20 miles miles from the ocean and get plenty rust. :thinking:


----------



## rebush (Jan 7, 2013)

I live in Fla. also. Naples. Will have to give flannel sheet a try. Am in the process of doing a little home remodeling. Plans are to turn the large closet in the third bedroom (office) into a mini shop. I have a Sherline 4000 lathe and will be ordering a Sherline mill shortly. I have larger equipment in a shop behind the house but would like to work in the air conditioning when it get too hot or buggy in the shop to be comfortable. Will keep you posted with my progress and I'll try to post pictures if I can figure out how. Roger


----------



## xalky (Jan 7, 2013)

Have you guys tried wiping PB Blaster on your machines. For those that don't know it's a spray penetrant sold at most auto parts stores and Home Depot. I know a  couple of people down in florida that swear by it to keep there machines from rusting. It displaces moisture and it's more clingy than wd 40.


----------



## DavidL (Jan 7, 2013)

rickard said:


> I asked 32 if we could have some space for the different Table Top Machines. I know there are More of us out there that do Small stuff, As part of another Hobby or due to space restrictions. I my self, race slot cars and about 80% of my Machining is for them. I also am Lumbered with living in a small Apt, so I have no room ADULT sized tools. so let's get talking and sharing.



Hi Rickard,

I am a novice with small table top equipment and am into stationary model steam engines.  Here a couple of pics of my workshop and the latest model. (My third actually)


----------



## Swarfmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Rickard,

I too do small stuff.  I have three small lathes.  I have a 7x114,  a Toyo ML1 50mm swing, and, a Clisby 2.5in swing.  I also have a Grizzly  G8689 Milling Machine and several other machines.
The above pictures are taken from the ship I am building (for a long time now).  It shows some of the stages of the rudder fabrication, i.e.,  machining of the brass pintles, and gudgeons and pins.  

Ray
Morgan Hill, CA


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 4, 2013)

Ray --- That is spectacular shipbuilding.

 "Billy G" :thumbsup:


----------



## hendeygeorge (Feb 5, 2013)

That really is amazing, I love the detail of the rudder.


----------



## Swarfmaster (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Rickard,
Here"s another item that I documented during the fab on the ship above.  These are wooden cleats that they use for tying lines.  Its not a difficult part but one needs to make many of them for one ship.  So slicing them up makes good sense. These are rosewood:


----------



## Hazegry (Mar 11, 2013)

swarf nice work I build scale r/c ships that's why I bought my taig lathe I am hoping to take my ships to the next level. this is my latest boat. http://www.flickr.com/photos/hazegry/sets/72157632898237425/


----------



## kevinpg (Jul 31, 2013)

rickard said:


> I asked 32 if we could have some space for the different Table Top Machines. I know there are More of us out there that do Small stuff, As part of another Hobby or due to space restrictions. I my self, race slot cars and about 80% of my Machining is for them. I also am Lumbered with living in a small Apt, so I have no room ADULT sized tools. so let's get talking and sharing.



just wanted to introduce myself.  my name is Kevin and i just traded for 2 emco unimat 3 lathes, 1 unimat 3 mill, tooling and a sherline 4000 lathe.  some folks will think I am crazy but it was a straight trade for my emcomat 8.6 with 3 jaw chuck, er25 collets, jacobs mt2 tailstock chuck, some indexable carbide bits and other miscellany.

i want to work small and have no big jobs in mind.  i want to make my own landing gear for my giant scale ercoupe plansand short kit, as well as other hobby type machining formodels and scale engines. i know some wil say i could do all that and more on the larger lathe but looking over the costs to tool up to make very small parts did not impress me.  i may get a larger lathe someday but i feel that these will be great to learn manual machining and cheap to convert to cnc should I choose.

looking forward to learning and sharing with all of you.  I live outside Guthrie, Oklahoma.

well, it is late and I need to getto bed, work starts early tomorrow.

kevin


----------



## mikey (Jul 31, 2013)

Welcome to HM, Kevin!


----------



## iron man (Jul 31, 2013)

I make parts for my RC helicopters but I am really amazed at some of the fine detailed work shown here. Ray


----------



## Swarfmaster (Aug 3, 2013)

kevinpg said:


> just wanted to introduce myself.  my name is Kevin and i just traded for 2 emco unimat 3 lathes, 1 unimat 3 mill, tooling and a sherline 4000 lathe.  some folks will think I am crazy but it was a straight trade for my emcomat 8.6 with 3 jaw chuck, er25 collets, jacobs mt2 tailstock chuck, some indexable carbide bits and other miscellany.
> 
> i want to work small and have no big jobs in mind.  i want to make my own landing gear for my giant scale ercoupe plansand short kit, as well as other hobby type machining formodels and scale engines. i know some wil say i could do all that and more on the larger lathe but looking over the costs to tool up to make very small parts did not impress me.  i may get a larger lathe someday but i feel that these will be great to learn manual machining and cheap to convert to cnc should I choose.
> 
> ...



Hi Kevin,

I think you made a good deal.  Anyone knows that big machines take up big space.  When you think about giving yourself some clearance around the machine it's even far more space than we originally imagined.  There are few occasions when I need really big stuff.  However, even small jobs require space.  I've  made small parts with 22 inch radius.  Just because the part is small it may still need a large table to find the center.  All said and done I think you will get more use out of your latest trade.

Ray
(Morgan Hill, Ca.)


----------



## kevinpg (Aug 4, 2013)

thank you for the greetings!  it is funny,  i would go out and look at the large lathe and wonder what to do, with these smaller lathes and mills, all kinds of neat projects come to mind.  i think it will be some time before I create anything noteworthy, what I will likely do is ask all manner of questions.  

my background, my father is a retired journeyman pipeline welder and I worked as his apprentice for several years until the bottom fell out in the early eighties. I  tried several careers since and have been in  the computer field full time since 95.  I find that my old skills are remembered but my hands are slower than my mind to recall and perform with grace.


----------



## David Morrow (Oct 10, 2013)

A few of my (mostly) Sherline projects :

http://ldrider.ca/cnc/cnc-index.htm


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Oct 10, 2013)

David Morrow said:


> A few of my (mostly) Sherline projects :
> 
> http://ldrider.ca/cnc/cnc-index.htm




Nice work!


----------

